# Wanted Pashley U-Plus-2 or similar



## Stu West (3 Dec 2007)

I am trying to find a U-Plus-2 (or similar) to move around my 8 and 4 year old over decent distances. If anyone has one they want to unload, or any tips, they would be very appreciated! I am based in Edinburgh, but about to move to Oxford (for a few months). Many thanks, Stu.


----------



## wagtail (9 Feb 2008)

Stu,

I have a U + 2 available, I'm in Wiltshire, not too far to travel form Oxford if your'e interested.


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Feb 2008)

Not directly helpful as I sold mine last year, but.........................

Be careful with the "similar" as there are tandem trailer bikes with one wheel. These are in my opinion lethal!

Two kids on a single wheel causes extreme "flicking" when either moves. This is difficult to correct and causes enough of a change in course to make trafffic dangerous.


----------



## tneupert (24 Oct 2008)

*u-plus-2*

Hi Stu,
Are you still looking for a U-plus-2? Have one here in York, not new but good working order. Let me know if you're interested. Cheers, Tatjana


----------



## ppowaga (18 Feb 2009)

*u+2*



tneupert said:


> Hi Stu,
> Are you still looking for a U-plus-2? Have one here in York, not new but good working order. Let me know if you're interested. Cheers, Tatjana


Hi there,
I know it's quite old, but maybe your offer is still valid...frankly don't think so, but...maybe?!
Pit


----------

